# 버터 1/2 컵



## Amy Rubio

Hi everyone!

How can I say in Korean fractional numbers as *1/2, 1/4*?


Thanks 

고맙습니다 ~.~


----------



## Rance

Unlike in English the order is the opposite.
Denominator comes before numerator.
The format is : (denominator) 분의 (numerator).
1/2 이분의 일
1/4 사분의 일


----------



## Amy Rubio

Thanksss!


----------



## Amy Rubio

So, I can say 버터 1/2 (이 분의 일)?
Butter  1/2 (a half of a cup)?


----------



## Rance

When you use 1/2 in normal conversation, 반(half) is the preferred term over 이분의 일.
For example, 버터 반컵.


----------



## Amy Rubio

Ahh, 
And just one thing more 
How we say 1 1/2 cup?
(A cup and a half)


----------



## Rance

In mathematics, you'd say 일과 이분의 일.
But in cooking, you'd say 한컵반.


----------



## Amy Rubio

정말 고맙습니다 ^.^


----------

